# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Can I house two ball pythons together?

## KEG22

Both of them are still young but 1 is bigger than the other. I'm not 100% but I think they are both female. I have the bigger 1 in a 20 gallon long tank & the other in a 10 gallon. I am about to purchase a hatchling mosaic king snake & was thinking of putting that one in the 10 gallon on a stand that my milk snake tank is on (the stand holds 2 ten gallon tanks). I see the ball pythons of different sizes in peoples houses, pet stores, etc housed together and was wondering do you guys think that it would be ok or if they would fight or something? My son's (the bigger 1) is not really as nice or tolerates handling as well as the smaller one does but neither one of them has ever bit me and they have swim in the bath tub together before. I was thinking if i put mine's hide spot & stuff in there would they be ok?

----------


## Andybill

Do not house 2 BPs together...

----------

KEG22 (08-03-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Ball pythons are solitary snakes and do much better imo separated.

----------

KEG22 (08-03-2012)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

No--if you need to get additional animals, make sure you can house them all appropriately.

----------

KEG22 (08-03-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

If you can afford another snake, you can afford another enclosure.

----------

CCarr33 (08-06-2012),DooLittle (08-03-2012)

----------


## KEG22

> If you can afford another snake, you can afford another enclosure.


Well, yes Heather I can afford another enclosure. I was just asking this because I have seen them in tanks together & wondered if it is ok. Now I know it is not ok so i will go buy another enclosure to put the new snake in. No need to get rude... Geez! I was asking help not to be condescended! 

Thank you all! I will get my ball python a 20 gallon tank as well.
Kate

----------

Krotz (12-22-2017),Savannelee (10-19-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

You might look into building a small snake rack to save room, ball pythons don't make the best display snakes, and tanks just suck to properly heat and keep decent humidity in at the same time.

Good luck!

I agree with your comments by the way... :Good Job:

----------

KEG22 (08-03-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (08-03-2012)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

> Well, yes Heather I can afford another enclosure. I was just asking this because I have seen them in tanks together & wondered if it is ok. Now I know it is not ok so i will go buy another enclosure to put the new snake in. No need to get rude... Geez! I was asking help not to be condescended! 
> 
> Thank you all! I will get my ball python a 20 gallon tank as well.
> Kate


Heather was not being condescending at all.  You asked if it would be ok to house them together and you got your answer.

----------

_AK907_ (08-03-2012),_heathers*bps_ (08-03-2012)

----------


## Kaorte

We see this question a lot, so that is probably why some of the responses seem rude. 

Can you house two ball pythons together? Sure you can! Pet stores do it, so why can't I? Let me start this off by saying that you *can* in fact house ball pythons together. No one will stop you, but there are some good reasons why most of us *don't* do it. 

Ball pythons are not social animals like cats or dogs. Sure they can live peacefully in a tank together, but I believe that having another snake nearby can cause unnecessary stress on the animal. 

Another thing that should be of concern is monitoring the snakes health. If you have two snakes housed together, it is nearly impossible to track poops/pees/regurgitations. Also, if one manages to get sick, the other one will most surely get sick if they share a water bowl. 

Experienced keepers might like to try cohabiting their snakes, and if they are smart and observant, they can do it successfully. We generally don't recommend that because it requires much more work and a much bigger enclosure. The bigger enclosure means you will have a harder time holding temps and humidity, not to mention cleaning a huge enclosure isn't very fun. 


My suggestion to you is to keep them separated. It will be easier and safer for both you and the snakes. If you don't mind the look of tubs, perhaps you could get a rack system to house your snakes. That will take up much less space than a bunch of tanks.

----------

CCarr33 (08-06-2012),KEG22 (08-03-2012),_Kris Mclaughlin_ (09-17-2012),_Ronniex2_ (05-25-2017),_xFenrir_ (08-03-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

> Well, yes Heather I can afford another enclosure. I was just asking this because I have seen them in tanks together & wondered if it is ok. Now I know it is not ok so i will go buy another enclosure to put the new snake in. No need to get rude... Geez! I was asking help not to be condescended! 
> 
> Thank you all! I will get my ball python a 20 gallon tank as well.
> Kate


I was not be condescending nor rude. I was just simply stating that if you can afford another snake you can also get another enclosure. It is just the internet, therefore take it as you wish. 

I wish all the best of luck for you and your animals in whatever decision you make.

----------

KEG22 (08-03-2012),_Ronniex2_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

There is a difference between can and should.

The bottom line is that while some animals can be kept together not everyone can do it.

I believe that based on your current experience (based on you posts) it is something that is not advisable any time soon.

----------

KEG22 (08-03-2012),_Skittles1101_ (08-03-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Oh boy, here we go again.

Imo you should not house them together.  Many reasons why, that have already been listed.  Illness, eating, who's poop?, fighting over hides...... Just don't do it.

Also, don't let them "swim" in the tub.  Soaking can rob bps of oils essential for shedding properly.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

KEG22 (08-03-2012),PitOnTheProwl (08-03-2012)

----------


## KEG22

> Heather was not being condescending at all.  You asked if it would be ok to house them together and you got your answer.


What was she doing then? Insinuating that I don't want to have to spend extra money on another enclosure? The person before you has it right It's the room issue because I have fish tanks and a leopard gecko. The point is, I asked can you house 2 bp's together, not if I have enough money to buy a tank!!!

----------


## DooLittle

> What was she doing then? Insinuating that I don't want to have to spend extra money on another enclosure? The person before you has it right It's the room issue because I have fish tanks and a leopard gecko. The point is, I asked can you house 2 bp's together, not if I have enough money to buy a tank!!!


We see this question ALL the time.  Heather is in no way rude.  99% of the time people don't want to or say they can't spend the money on another tank/tub, hides, thermostat, heat pad, thermometer.  But some how had a couple hundred dollars to spend on another snake, without making sure they could properly house and care for it.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

PitOnTheProwl (08-03-2012)

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

Im with everyone else, do not put them together, i seen pics of bps eating the other one,i can post a pic if you like its not a pretty photo. Get more cages or a rack but never put them together if your not breeding.

----------


## KEG22

> We see this question ALL the time.  Heather is in no way rude.  99% of the time people don't want to or say they can't spend the money on another tank/tub, hides, thermostat, heat pad, thermometer.  But some how had a couple hundred dollars to spend on another snake, without making sure they could properly house and care for it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Wow! I'm sorry I didn't know I was asking a repeat question that pisses everybody off. I guess I should have Googled it & found contradicting answers without asking someone. Two people told me in person it would be ok & the guy that is selling me the kingsnake said it should be ok & I got some good advice on this forum about the provent a mite that worked like a charm & everybody that day was so nice & helpful to me that I figured I would ask you guys since its supposed to be a help forum on ball pythons. I know I do not have any experience whatsoever until June 22 at ever having a snake before in my life until my 11 year old son talked me into buying him 1 for his birthday & I am the one having to take care of it just like all the other animals we have. I wanted the milksnake for my room & the guy met me with that one & another ball python that looked skinny & was in a pillowcase & told me $20 & I went out the next day & got it a tank & have been feeding all of them & taking care of them the best I know how. I'm just trying to learn because they are my responsibility now so I'm very sorry for asking stupid questions on here.

----------


## Annarose15

> Wow! I'm sorry I didn't know I was asking a repeat question that pisses everybody off. I guess I should have Googled it & found contradicting answers without asking someone. Two people told me in person it would be ok & the guy that is selling me the kingsnake said it should be ok & I got some good advice on this forum about the provent a mite that worked like a charm & everybody that day was so nice & helpful to me that I figured I would ask you guys since its supposed to be a help forum on ball pythons. I know I do not have any experience whatsoever until June 22 at ever having a snake before in my life until my 11 year old son talked me into buying him 1 for his birthday & I am the one having to take care of it just like all the other animals we have. I wanted the milksnake for my room & the guy met me with that one & another ball python that looked skinny & was in a pillowcase & told me $20 & I went out the next day & got it a tank & have been feeding all of them & taking care of them the best I know how. I'm just trying to learn because they are my responsibility now so I'm very sorry for asking stupid questions on here.


Deep breaths...  :Smile:  We do want to be helpful on this forum, and I think it's great that you're coming here rather than just taking the first advice you hear. Unfortunately, pet stores propagate the feeling that it is easy to maintain multiple BPs together, directly or indirectly, simply because they are pet stores with limited space and they want to display animals for sale as efficiently as possible. Since it sounds like you've been bitten by the reptile bug, you might want to check out a rack system to replace your BP tanks, instead of a new tank. Animal Plastics has a pretty affordable economy line, or there are a lot of DIY threads on this forum.

----------


## heathers*bps

> What was she doing then? Insinuating that I don't want to have to spend extra money on another enclosure? The person before you has it right It's the room issue because I have fish tanks and a leopard gecko. The point is, I asked can you house 2 bp's together, not if I have enough money to buy a tank!!!


Most people do ask this question because they don't want to or have the money to buy another enclosure, but I was not insinuating that YOU are. I just made a simple statement. I was not being rude, condescending, insinuating, etc., etc. But like I said, you will take it as you wish, and I apologize for that. You did not, in any way, piss me off  :Smile: 

I'm glad you came here to ask your question, so you can learn why majority of us do not house ball pythons together. We are all trying to help you and give you the best advice on the situation. If space is the issue, you can even make a shelving unit to hold all your tanks. I personally prefer tubs, which would be suitable for your balls, kingsnake and Leo ( sorry I'm not sure if you have anything else? ) and are great space savers.

----------


## Gomojoe

I'm sorry but people ARE being rude in this thread. Those being rude are obviously assuming that the OP was asking knowing there is controversy about it, and so they threw their baggage at him. I would understand if the OP put up resistance to the advice first, but that isn't the case here.  Seems to me people need to avoid these type threads as they have become too emotional about it.


Sent from my iPho

----------

KEG22 (08-03-2012)

----------


## Kaorte

Or maybe we should make it a sticky  :Smile:  
"can I house my ball pythons together?"  is a very common thread title. I think a sticky on the subject would be valuable so we don't have to repeat ourselves. I think some of the frustration and rudeness comes from the fact that we have repeated this info so many times.

----------

DooLittle (08-03-2012)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I dont think that anyone has been rude at all.
This is a msg board, there is no emotion and over emotion posted :Wink: 
Everything can be viewed on both sides of the coin, I have posted whole hearted and people have thought I was being a smart :Wink: .

I do agree that I too get fed up sometimes seeing the "care" questions that can be found on our care sheets BUT if the wording is not right then the search wont find it either :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You got your answer, yes they can be housed together BUT if you have problems with one then now you have problems with both. A rack system is a great way to house multiple snakes. Most of us have 20+ snakes now, most of us STARTED in glass tanks, we all had one problem or another with tanks, but the bad thing about racks is that there is more space for more snakes :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

DooLittle (08-03-2012),Kaorte (08-03-2012)

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Here is a link to the article I wrote on this topic. It is a very comprehensive list of why you should not house snakes together.

And, I don't blame you for asking! I agree there is TONS of contradicting information on the internet, so kudos to you for consulting the experts instead of believing what you see on google! After all, you said that you've seen pet stores do it, and others as well. Same here; I see it all the time. But I try to educate people where possible on the dangers of co-habbing. So if you'd like some more information on co-habbing, please visit my article:

Can I Keep Multiple Snakes in One Enclosure?

----------

KEG22 (08-03-2012)

----------


## wilomn

> Here is a link to the article I wrote on this topic. It is a very comprehensive list of why you should not house snakes together.
> 
> And, I don't blame you for asking! I agree there is TONS of contradicting information on the internet, so kudos to you for consulting the experts instead of believing what you see on google! After all, you said that you've seen pet stores do it, and others as well. Same here; I see it all the time. But I try to educate people where possible on the dangers of co-habbing. So if you'd like some more information on co-habbing, please visit my article:
> 
> Can I Keep Multiple Snakes in One Enclosure?


Except for the parts where you're flat out wrong, you have a very re-hashed version of crap that's been floating around the net since its inception.

Have YOU ever kept snakes together to see if what you're regurgitating is true?

----------


## SquamishSerpents

> Except for the parts where you're flat out wrong, *you have a very re-hashed version of crap that's been floating around the net since its inception.*
> 
> Have YOU ever kept snakes together to see if what you're regurgitating is true?


I'd be happy to edit/adjust anything in the article if it's in fact wrong. 

As for the bolded part of your repsonse, that is precisely the point; to have the information consolidated in one place in an easy to read format for people who are new to snakes.

And no, I have not kept them together, because I'm not willing to risk something going wrong. The risk IS there, and bad things HAVE happened, I'm not going to put my snakes together and wait for something bad to happen just so that my article can be backed up by my own real-life horror experience.

----------


## wilomn

> I'd be happy to edit/adjust anything in the article if it's in fact wrong. 
> 
> As for the bolded part of your repsonse, that is precisely the point; to have the information consolidated in one place in an easy to read format for people who are new to snakes.
> 
> And no, I have not kept them together, because I'm not willing to risk something going wrong. The risk IS there, and bad things HAVE happened, I'm not going to put my snakes together and wait for something bad to happen just so that my article can be backed up by my own real-life horror experience.


And yet, armed with nothing more than someone else's experiences, which directly contradict not only my own, but those of several other well known and respected slither keepers, you promulgate untruths and use scare tactics to foster untruths.

You may not realize it, but that is exactly how some of the crap you're regurgitating got started in the first place. But hey, if you're cool with that, don't let me stop you.

----------


## Xotik

I agree with everyone here. We see this question all the time, and I don't think anyone meant to be rude, but this is the internet and you do lose inflection quite easily.

It is frowned upon to house two snakes together, starting with the fact that you are supposed to quarantine a new addition before you handle it with the rest of your collection (be it one snake or many). If one is sick, you won't know who. If one has mites - the other will get them. It is a long, hard, twisting and dark road that is best not taken. 7$ tubs from walmart are more than sufficient for housing, I use them for all my adults and they suffice quite well, if you aren't looking for a larger rack.

----------


## wilomn

> I agree with everyone here. We see this question all the time, and I don't think anyone meant to be rude, but this is the internet and you do lose inflection quite easily.
> 
> It is frowned upon to house two snakes together, starting with the fact that you are supposed to quarantine a new addition before you handle it with the rest of your collection (be it one snake or many). If one is sick, you won't know who. If one has mites - the other will get them. It is a long, hard, twisting and dark road that is best not taken. 7$ tubs from walmart are more than sufficient for housing, I use them for all my adults and they suffice quite well, if you aren't looking for a larger rack.


You can't really agree with everyone if there are two opposing sides here.

If you buy a sick snake, if you purchase a snake with mites, if YOU DO NOT QUARANTINE, that is entirely different than housing to healthy snakes in the same enclosure.

You do realize that, right? 

Protocols for introducing new additions are not the same for housing established residents. Seems some either don't know that distinction, refuse to acknowledge it, or are hoping no one figures out they're two different things entirely.

----------

KEG22 (08-03-2012)

----------


## Xotik

> You can't really agree with everyone if there are two opposing sides here.
> 
> If you buy a sick snake, if you purchase a snake with mites, if YOU DO NOT QUARANTINE, that is entirely different than housing to healthy snakes in the same enclosure.
> 
> You do realize that, right? 
> 
> Protocols for introducing new additions are not the same for housing established residents. Seems some either don't know that distinction, refuse to acknowledge it, or are hoping no one figures out they're two different things entirely.


Yes thank you, I do. I apparently did miss a sentence in there. I read through and as far as I can tell - there is the side that says do not house snakes together. If I am missing a post or two that are supporting housing them together then please point me in that direction. Otherwise, I stand by my previous post. I do not support housing snakes together, as it is dangerous for multiple reasons.

----------


## wilomn

Use the search function. Use the experience of others to ACTUALLY glean knowledge, not puke up what you've been told by those who know no better than you.

----------


## Skiploder

To the OP - you've asked a question that has been a hot button issue on this forum for awhile.

In one corner, you have people who have kept maybe one two species of snakes, and have doing it for a relatively short period of time.  Gaps in their knowledge are filled in by Google searches.

In the other corner, you have crusty old, viagra popping, mobility scooter riding old farts and menopause queens who have their own experience to rely upon.

I am of the opinion that the following things should be considered before deciding to co-habitate two snakes:

(1)  Some species of snakes have been documented to be bigots towards other snakes.  I have personally seen vanilla ball pythons refuse to even look at a black pastel or a chocolate.  In these cases, you can either send the offending snake to a racial sensitivity course or report him to the NAACP.

(2)  You need to consider the political or cultural preferences of both animals.  A progressive snake should not be kept with a conservative snake.  A gay snake should not be kept with a homo-phobic snake and a vegan snake should not be kept with a carnivorous snake.

(3)  If you keep two snakes together successfully, you still run the risk of one or both animals not imprinting with you.  Snakes bond to their owners much like dogs do.  If you keep two of them together, they will bond with each other rather than you.  This will rob you of one of the greatest rewards in herpeto-culture, the unconditional love and undying loyalty of your pet snake.

(4)  In some species of snake, the females (after they hit sexual maturity), will ceaselessly nag the male snake about how often he sleeps, where he poops, how much he eats and his weight.  This is very stressful on the male snake and may cause him to prematurely bald and have stress related health issues.

(5)  In some species of snakes, the males will get bored of mating with the same female, especially if they have seen said female pass a bunch of eggs or if said female hasn't bounced back well from pregnancy.

(6)  Snakes are pack related animals and fights often break out in wild herds over who eats first at a kill, who mates with the hottest female, or who get control of the TV remote.  When you artificially keep them together in a small space, this can lead to intense interpersonal issues that may require years psychotherapy to correct.

You may read this list and think I am full of crap.  However, I assure you that the reasons I listed are every bit as valid as the other arguments against co-habitation you have read on this thread.

Toodles,

Skip

----------

_Annarose15_ (08-04-2012),_Capray_ (08-03-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (08-04-2012),_Daybreaker_ (08-06-2012),DooLittle (08-03-2012),_Jabberwocky Dragons_ (08-06-2012),KEG22 (08-04-2012),luluizzi (08-03-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (08-03-2012),Shanna (08-06-2012),wilomn (08-03-2012)

----------


## Void

> To the OP - you've asked a question that has been a hot button issue on this forum for awhile.
> 
> In one corner, you have people who have kept maybe one two species of snakes, and have doing it for a relatively short period of time.  Gaps in their knowledge are filled in by Google searches.
> 
> In the other corner, you have crusty old, viagra popping, mobility scooter riding old farts and menopause queens who have their own experience to rely upon.
> 
> I am of the opinion that the following things should be considered before deciding to co-habitate two snakes:
> 
> (1)  Some species of snakes have been documented to be bigots towards other snakes.  I have personally seen vanilla ball pythons refuse to even look at a black pastel or a chocolate.  In these cases, you can either send the offending snake to a racial sensitivity course or report him to the NAACP.
> ...


^^^This  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

C.Marie (05-15-2017),KEG22 (08-04-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Its possible but i wouldnt reccommend it to someone who doesnt know what theyre doing.

Same way i wouldnt reccommend someone to learn to drive stick on my ferrari lol

EDIT: lmfao at Uncle Skippy's response!!!

----------

KEG22 (08-04-2012)

----------


## Don

Skiploder, you have posted some entertaining posts before but this one surpasses them all.  :Winner:

----------


## Skiploder

> Skiploader, you have posted some entertaining posts before but this one surpasses them all.


You may all find my post humorous but I can sure you that Wes and I have had some intense fights over this issue.

Last month when I was shopping for a new colostomy bag cozy, Wes confronted me (he was there buying some peppermint scented coffee enemas) and was very angry about my anti-cohabitation stance.  We kept it civil but it upset me to the point that I demanded that he return all of my ABBA cds immediately.  That bitter old queen can buy his own version of "Dancing Goat".........damn dyslexia.......you all know what I meant to say.

Old schoolers like Wes cut their teeth on a lot of old husbandry myths - Wes believes that snakes can ingest bedding, I place all prey items on a lace doily, he also insists that pine bedding is safe, when we all know that it leads to prolapses, regurgitations, chronic diarrhea, explosive flatulence, hemipene dysfunction and fetal snake pine phenol syndrome.

I would suggest that all of you newbies read the extensive works of Melissa Kaplan to get some REAL information on how to properly keep snakes.

----------

KEG22 (08-04-2012)

----------


## wilomn

> You may all find my post humorous but I can sure you that Wes and I have had some intense fights over this issue.
> 
> Last month when I was shopping for a new colostomy bag cozy, Wes confronted me (he was there buying some peppermint scented coffee enemas) and was very angry about my anti-cohabitation stance.  We kept it civil but it upset me to the point that I demanded that he return all of my ABBA cds immediately.  That bitter old queen can buy his own version of "Dancing Goat".........damn dyslexia.......you all know what I meant to say.
> 
> Old schoolers like Wes cut their teeth on a lot of old husbandry myths - Wes believes that snakes can ingest bedding, I place all prey items on a lace doily, he also insists that pine bedding is safe, when we all know that it leads to prolapses, regurgitations, chronic diarrhea, explosive flatulence, hemipene dysfunction and fetal snake pine phenol syndrome.
> 
> I would suggest that all of you newbies read the extensive works of Melissa Kaplan to get some REAL information on how to properly keep snakes.


Dude, you're on a roll. I am literally laughing out loud.

And those scented enemas have my old pooter puckering like never before.

----------


## Skiploder

> Dude, you're on a roll. I am literally laughing out loud.
> 
> And those scented enemas have my old pooter puckering like never before.


The new meds are treating me good.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I think the simplest and most pressing reason not to keep snakes together is that they may decide one day to devour their cage-mate.

Rare in ball pythons?  Certainly not common.  Unheard of?  Far from it.  "Cannibalism is a small but present risk" should be enough to dissuade most folks who care about their pet snakes.

Apart from that, even if both snakes are healthy, have been properly quarantined for a year, and are both female, there's still the possibility that they quite simply will not like it.  Ball pythons that are unhappy tend to express this by fasting.  

If you don't know your snakes' genders, place two males together may result in a WWF slam match, which is stressful, strenuous, and may result in bruises.  If male and female, they will most likely breed at some point, and that's something you're better off planning.

The snakes will spend their entire lives in your care...why not ensure their lives are as stress-free as possible?

----------


## wilomn

> I think the simplest and most pressing reason not to keep snakes together is that they may decide one day to devour their cage-mate.
> 
> Rare in ball pythons?  Certainly not common.  Unheard of?  Far from it.  "Cannibalism is a small but present risk" should be enough to dissuade most folks who care about their pet snakes.
> 
> Apart from that, even if both snakes are healthy, have been properly quarantined for a year, and are both female, there's still the possibility that they quite simply will not like it.  Ball pythons that are unhappy tend to express this by fasting.  
> 
> If you don't know your snakes' genders, place two males together may result in a WWF slam match, which is stressful, strenuous, and may result in bruises.  If male and female, they will most likely breed at some point, and that's something you're better off planning.
> 
> The snakes will spend their entire lives in your care...why not ensure their lives are as stress-free as possible?


Bull friggin crap donna. You know this isn't true yet you keep harping on it. Buy a new record, you obviously have nothing to contribute that isn't tired and wrong.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

I'm curious to know, what part about WingedWolfPsion's post isn't true?

There are photos to prove that ball pythons have eaten each other. Also, I have seen 2 males together, and slam-match is really a good way to put it. From what I experienced, anyways.

I have no doubt that people successfully cohab their snakes. Perhaps in my original post I should have had a disclaimer stating that it was JUST MY OPINION, but since it's on my website, I figured people would be able to figure that out for themselves.

PERSONALLY I choose not to cohabitate my snakes, and PERSONALLY I do not recommend other people cohab. Just my own preference, based on the teeny, tiny RISK associated with cohabbing.

----------


## wilomn

Cannabalism in most snakes, those who are not naturally snake eaters, is almost always because of feeding and returning the the common cage too soon or while one snake is still hungry. How many time have you seen males slamming and how long did it last? Are you SURE they were males?

I've kept boys together. I've kept, am now keeping a trio together that have been cohabbing for years, females together. I've kept mixed pairs and trios and large groups together and have never in over 25 years and hundreds and hundreds, thousands most likely, had an incident of one eating another. Same for corns. Same for milks. Same for FWCs. Same for Rosy Boas. Same for Sand Boas. Same for Pacific Gophers. I'm sure there are others, but I think that makes my point.

There are exceptions to every rule, but an exception is just that, an aberrancy in the norm, NOT the norm.

donna has had this explained to her multiple times.

----------

KEG22 (08-04-2012)

----------


## Skiploder

> I'm curious to know, what part about WingedWolfPsion's post isn't true?
> 
> There are photos to prove that ball pythons have eaten each other. Also, I have seen 2 males together, and slam-match is really a good way to put it. From what I experienced, anyways.
> 
> I have no doubt that people successfully cohab their snakes. Perhaps in my original post I should have had a disclaimer stating that it was JUST MY OPINION, but since it's on my website, I figured people would be able to figure that out for themselves.
> 
> PERSONALLY I choose not to cohabitate my snakes, and PERSONALLY I do not recommend other people cohab. Just my own preference, based on the teeny, tiny RISK associated with cohabbing.


There are species that are prone to ophiophagy - so common sense should be applied there.

As Wes pointed out, most other cases are due to operator errors - feeding them together, reintroducing them after a meal too quickly - things that the owner causes by lack of knowledge or experience.  In some non-ophiophagus colubrids, it's due to the owner not knowing the correct feeding frequency for the species.

Again, I've got more years than I care to count in the snake "hobby", have bred and raised many species and have never had one single incidence of cannibalism.

Should every one do it?  No.  Many people can barely nail down what it takes to keep a snake healthy for the long haul, let alone deal with the requirements of co-habbing.

Can it be done?  Yes.  Some very knowledgeable people who many in this hobby hold in an inexplicable and misguided reverence do it, and have done it for years.

There is a whole subculture of snake keepers who have been at this game a long time.  They don't post videos, don't post pics, don't really advertise, but have outlasted all of the fad breeders that pop up, burn out and fade.  They do a lot of things that the internet mafia has somehow deemed unacceptable, unsafe, unpalatable, unpopular and any other "un" you care to apply.

The scary fact is that these seasoned keepers who have done all the wrong things successfully for decades do all the wrong things better than most others do the right things.  Get it?  

Deal with it and move on.

----------

jnite (08-03-2012),KEG22 (08-04-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> Wow! I'm sorry I didn't know I was asking a repeat question that pisses everybody off. I guess I should have Googled it & found contradicting answers without asking someone. Two people told me in person it would be ok & the guy that is selling me the kingsnake said it should be ok & I got some good advice on this forum about the provent a mite that worked like a charm & everybody that day was so nice & helpful to me that I figured I would ask you guys since its supposed to be a help forum on ball pythons. I know I do not have any experience whatsoever until June 22 at ever having a snake before in my life until my 11 year old son talked me into buying him 1 for his birthday & I am the one having to take care of it just like all the other animals we have. I wanted the milksnake for my room & the guy met me with that one & another ball python that looked skinny & was in a pillowcase & told me $20 & I went out the next day & got it a tank & have been feeding all of them & taking care of them the best I know how. I'm just trying to learn because they are my responsibility now so I'm very sorry for asking stupid questions on here.


I think you are the only one cheeved off here.  Yes this is a great forum, with lots of answers and helpful people.   And we always will be here, quick to answer any questions.  We see lots of snakes in substandard conditions because people don't want to have seperate tanks.  So everyone always has the snakes best interest at heart.  You are doing the right thing looking for answers here, just don't get ticked off because they aren't what you wanted to hear.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Zombie

> Cannabalism in most snakes, those who are not naturally snake eaters, is almost always because of feeding and returning the the common cage too soon or while one snake is still hungry. How many time have you seen males slamming and how long did it last? Are you SURE they were males?
> 
> I've kept boys together. I've kept, am now keeping a trio together that have been cohabbing for years, females together. I've kept mixed pairs and trios and large groups together and have never in over 25 years and hundreds and hundreds, thousands most likely, had an incident of one eating another. Same for corns. Same for milks. Same for FWCs. Same for Rosy Boas. Same for Sand Boas. Same for Pacific Gophers. I'm sure there are others, but I think that makes my point.
> 
> There are exceptions to every rule, but an exception is just that, an aberrancy in the norm, NOT the norm.
> 
> donna has had this explained to her multiple times.


I'm not taking sides or saying anything other than I have had males get into wrestling matches during breeding time. It lasts until I seperate them. I had them together to get a reluctant male to wanna breed...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KEG22

This got to be very interesting and well down right entertainment to say the least! Thank all you guys! I really do appreciate your comments & all of this has made me realize a few things. One thing is that while I don't think the bigger one will eat the smaller one unless it had a mouse in its mouth & I COULD house them together, being a total beginner such as myself and I do feed my snakes in their tanks to avoid having to move them around after they eat, I have thought its a good idea to just get another 20 gallon & put my smaller ball python in. I don't really want to start using the tubs & all since all of my pets that i have to house in tanks I like them being on display & cutting their lights on in the morning & off in the evening & watching them get out moving around the tank is part of the enjoyment that i receive from having them. I honestly was planning on the 1 ball python but one led to 3 now when I get the king I hope to be done & if I decide to get more I may look into the rack idea. I've had my leopard gecko for 7 years & if i moved her to a little plastic tub she would hate it so bad! I think she likes her 20 long tank with reptile sand & live plants. What I am thinking would work best for me is something like a shelf that can hold multiple 20-30 gallon tanks so it would fit on 1 wall & hold maybe 3 or 4 tanks where you can put the light on it because the milk & king will need larger than a 10 eventually to move around more. I just want to look at them without having to open a drawer or a tub but if i had 20+ snakes like a lot of you guys do I can understand why it would be the best way to go. Again, sorry for the confusion. I honestly did not know & wasn't even thinking about how I would have to feed them & all but now i know & thank you guys...especially for the LOL's

----------

Kaorte (08-04-2012),PitOnTheProwl (08-04-2012),_SquamishSerpents_ (08-04-2012)

----------


## SSSSSSS

> You might look into building a small snake rack to save room, ball pythons don't make the best display snakes, and tanks just suck to properly heat and keep decent humidity in at the same time.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I agree with your comments by the way...



Sorry to get off subject, but since it was brought up and this problem seems to be solved...........................I saw your statement that Ball Pythons aren't really good "display snakes". I have just got back into owning snakes after some time off and just have the one juvenile ball. I used to have a retic, Emerald tree Boa, Red-tail Python, Burmese and a Green Anaconda. I think for the most part, there are people like most of us on this site that just love snakes, then there are people that hate them. Then there are people that don't have them as pets because they feel they are "boring" pets. In your opinion, or anyone elses that may want to comment, which snakes do you consider good "display snakes"?

----------


## Zombie

> Sorry to get off subject, but since it was brought up and this problem seems to be solved...........................I saw your statement that Ball Pythons aren't really good "display snakes". I have just got back into owning snakes after some time off and just have the one juvenile ball. I used to have a retic, Emerald tree Boa, Red-tail Python, Burmese and a Green Anaconda. I think for the most part, there are people like most of us on this site that just love snakes, then there are people that hate them. Then there are people that don't have them as pets because they feel they are "boring" pets. In your opinion, or anyone elses that may want to comment, which snakes do you consider good "display snakes"?


I think my absolute favorite "display" snakes are green tree pythons and emerald tree Boas. A good "display" snake is one that mostly stays visable. Balls tend to be in their hide most of the time...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Sorry to get off subject, but since it was brought up and this problem seems to be solved...........................I saw your statement that Ball Pythons aren't really good "display snakes". I have just got back into owning snakes after some time off and just have the one juvenile ball. I used to have a retic, Emerald tree Boa, Red-tail Python, Burmese and a Green Anaconda. I think for the most part, there are people like most of us on this site that just love snakes, then there are people that hate them. Then there are people that don't have them as pets because they feel they are "boring" pets. In your opinion, or anyone elses that may want to comment, which snakes do you consider good "display snakes"?


My king, milk, and redtail :Wink:

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

A couple years ago I enjoyed having a pair of healthy normal ball pythons. One was about 30 inches and the other was about 35. I obtained them at different times from different people and after a quarantine period of 6 weeks I housed them together in a 55 gallon terrarium, which was perfect size for the two of them. I never did find out their sexes but they coexisted quite nicely. Including spending most of the days wrapped up in each other inside my upside down clay pot hide. I fed them separately in another container and they never skipped more than one meal once in a while. I never had any ill effects and my setup was all the more beautiful because there were 2 snakes. Someday I will like do this again. But for now I'm trying to simply find a single young python with 20 gallon terrarium to begin the journey again.  :Smile:  thx

----------


## Kaorte

> A couple years ago I enjoyed having a pair of healthy normal ball pythons. One was about 30 inches and the other was about 35. I obtained them at different times from different people and after a quarantine period of 6 weeks I housed them together in a 55 gallon terrarium, which was perfect size for the two of them. I never did find out their sexes but they coexisted quite nicely. Including spending most of the days wrapped up in each other inside my upside down clay pot hide. I fed them separately in another container and they never skipped more than one meal once in a while. I never had any ill effects and my setup was all the more beautiful because there were 2 snakes. Someday I will like do this again. But for now I'm trying to simply find a single young python with 20 gallon terrarium to begin the journey again.  thx


I'm just curious...what happened to the other two cohabitated snakes? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Im jusst curious why are you bringing up all the dead threads that have been a controvercy and posting the same thing? 
I have seen the same post from  you 3x now.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## satomi325

Edit:Whoops. Deleted comment. Wrong thread...

----------

